# New owner paranoia



## kmlantz (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello we just got Mr. Huggles Pricklepants about 5 night, 4 days ago. We have had to already replace his cage due to the original being too small. I was ignorant of information and got him from a pet store so I do not know age. He eats, poops, and pees normal and consistantly. He still occasionally huffs and puffs but for the most part lets me handle him quite well. My question is, he sleeps a lot and never uses his wheel. Is this normal. I expect him to be knocked out all day. I usually have to wake him between 8:45-9 then bring him out for about 15 minutes. He eats poops pees and goes back to sleep. He has a mid night wake up eat and goes back to sleep. Also every time I take him out he sneezes a lot. Is this also normal? Please help calm my new owner paranoia.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sneezing a lot isn't normal. A couple questions for you...

Do you have a heating set up for his cage? What's the temperature in his cage?

What kind of bedding do you use?

What kind of wheel does he have?

Sneezing could be due to dusty bedding, or the temperature not being warm enough for him, causing an URI. URIs require a vet visit since they can progress into pneumonia if left untreated.

Sleeping a lot is normal for babies, so if he's young, that's not surprising. Temperature could also play into this though, and into the not running on his wheel. But he might also just not know exactly how to use it if the pet store didn't have one in there for him.

Welcome to the forum, by the way! And here's a link to a great hedgehog care book that you can download for free - http://www.westcoasthedgehogs.com/files/hedgehogbook/download.html I'd highly recommend reading over it since pet stores are pretty notorious for giving incorrect and sometimes even harmful information. The forum here has a lot of information as well if you want to read more on a subject. You can search the forums, or if you still can't find what you want, feel free to ask!


----------



## kmlantz (Feb 11, 2014)

Hello!! I just switched to fleece liners and I have a little of the paper pulp under his wheel since he had that at the store. I have a space heater placed next to his cage, igloo, and I made a fleece sleeping sack for him. He only sneezes when I bring him out though. The wheel he has is a large plastic 1. 12 inch I believe. I got the largest I could find. He didn't have a wheel at the store.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Do you have any scented things in the room where you get him out in? Candles, room fresheners, scented room sprays, etc.? Do you wear any scented perfume or lotion? Is there a lot of dust or anything in the room where you have him out? 

I would suggest getting a thermometer for his cage, a digital one with a probe, just to make sure you know the exact temp in the cage. It's very useful for making sure he stays warm enough and keeping track of what temperature(s) he's comfortable at. If at some point you ever end up having hibernation issues, knowing the temp will help you avoid re-occurrences. 

Is the wheel one solid color, or is it a color and white? If it's the second one, it's probably a Silent Spinner, which aren't safe. Solid colored wheels are Comfort Wheels, which are, but can be kind of unsteady, especially without bedding to hold them down. It may just be that he doesn't know what it's for yet, since he didn't have one at the store. You can try setting him on the wheel and either blocking him (only for a few seconds) and turning the wheel very slowly, or bribing him forward with a treat to help him get the idea. Just don't force it too much - he should get used to it eventually.

Make sure he also gets enough light during the day (12-14 hours, daylight isn't usually enough), and that there's no lights on in his room at night, which can prevent him from wheeling much too.


----------



## kmlantz (Feb 11, 2014)

It's a solid color wheel. I zip tied the base to the side of the cage part (bottom is plastic). I have 2 dogs so theres that dust spinning around. I do use fabric softner on my sheets. I've been laying him on my bed. We also have a wood fire place. Idk if any of these are a factor in the sneezing or not. I have digital kids thermometer I use under my sons armpit but idk if I should get a new 1? I have been trying to keep the bedroom light on during the day but I do keep nightlight on? I did so much research (I thought) before he came home. I am realizing theres so much more. You have become my lifesaver!!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Heh, that's pretty common! You think you're all set and then you bring them home...and suddenly everything is different. I'm glad I'm able to help a bit.

If the fabric softener is scented, it might be worth trying a non-scented one or doing an extra rinse (if it's liquid softener) to see if it helps. They're pretty sensitive to scents and it might be too strong for him. Since he's only sneezing when you have him, that seems like a likely culprit, but perhaps other factors (like dust & wood smoke) are less affecting when he's in his cage. An air purifier might help with that, though they do tend to be expensive. But if he continues to sneeze, it might be something necessary to try for his comfort. Dusting the room well might be a good first step, to see if that helps.

Nope, different kind of thermometer! Something like this - http://www.walmart.com/ip/AcuRite-Digital-Humidity-and-Temperature-Monitor/16888914 but usually one with a probe is best (so you can place the probe where you want). I'm pretty sure Walmart has them, and other home improvement or outdoor stores should, as well as pet stores (for reptiles, though they're usually more expensive).

Keeping the bedroom light on is good. Another option that many people like is using just a lamp near or on his cage, hooked up to a timer. I ended up doing this with Lily because I forgot to turn my light on once & she attempted to hibernate.
If possible, try covering the cage on the side where the nightlight is, or turning the nightlight off, at least for a night or two, and see if he's a bit more active. If he's a baby, it's entirely possible it won't make much difference, but worth a try.  Some hedgies are ridiculously picky about how much light there is at night.


----------



## kmlantz (Feb 11, 2014)

Tonight I shut off all the lights and he seemed more active!! Also I picked up a thermometer, the probe digital type you suggested. It was closer to 80° last I checked after adjustments was 78.5°. I think you are right about the fabric softner but I'm going to keep a close watch. I havent seen any shot or gunk so that makes me happy. Where can I get the timer for a lamp? Today I opened up my blinds more and removed the curtain. I'm hoping I'm just being a worry wart lol


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay for more active! Timers can be found at stores like Walmart as well, I think they were in the section with lights and such? But I could be wrong...been a few years since I bought mine!

I hope it's just the fabric softener and his sneezing clears up soon. Keep us updated! And just in case, if you do see any further signs of an URI like drippy nose, congested breathing, etc. definitely head right for the vet.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

You can pick up a timer in any hardware store. They're usually about $5-$15; you might be able to find surplus Christmas timers still on sale in some smaller shops.


----------



## Alyssadpost (Feb 11, 2014)

My Daisy did the same thing with a nightlight. I originally plugged it in for maybe a "moonlight" feel. The first day she did NOTHING for 24 hours. I was scared to death. I waited until about 11pm, unplugged the light, and immediately she came out, ate, and ran on the wheel.


----------

